# Suche Bild von einer Sonne..



## Suchfunktion (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Foto/Bild der Sonne.
(Egal ob fotografiert oder von hand erstellt)

Sollte nur am besten eine Aufloesung von mind. 800x800px haben.

Falls jemand soetwas hat oder weiss wo ich soetwas herbekomme,
dann bitte her damit 

(Brauche es fuer ein Non-Commercial-Projekt, es soll als ein teil des Logos dienen, dass ich fuer mein cms erstelle.. danke!)

Bis dann!

//Nachtrag:
Hier mal ein beispiel:
http://discovery.nasa.gov/images/sun.jpe


----------



## cameeel (18. April 2005)

Google findet doch genug?!
http://images.google.de/images?q=sun&hl=de&lr=&sa=N&tab=wi

 MfG
 Philipp Langer


----------



## Suchfunktion (29. April 2005)

Hi!
Klaro habe ich da geguckt, aber das is irgendwie alles nich so das wahre :-/


----------



## SunnyLilly (1. Mai 2005)

Hi du

 na wenn das alles nich so das Wahre ist, dann beschreib doch mal ein bissel genauer, was du suchst... 

 lg, tina


----------



## SunnyLilly (2. Mai 2005)

Bin grad über ein tut gestolpert: http://www.tutorialwiz.com/sun/
 vielleicht hilft dir das weiter?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2005)

Vielleicht mal bei NASA oder XEphem vorbeischauen und gucken ob's da was interessantes gibt.


----------

